# Master of Hillbilly Kung-fu!!!



## Guro Harold (Mar 28, 2010)

Enjoy!!!


[yt]hb_HdYQooc4[/yt]


----------



## seasoned (Mar 28, 2010)

It's not that hard, even a hillbilly can do it................


----------



## Flea (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, the security was doing a piss-poor job there.

Probably because they couldn't understand a word the guy said.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2010)

The problem I see is he used the same opening move each time.  Easy to defend against.  He never even ventured into the second phase: The Chuck Norris Roundhouse.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 28, 2010)

He was just like that there Jane Claude Van Damme and Chucky Norris! :lfao:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 28, 2010)

Chucky Norris come on even Chuck has to admet, he is the real seal!!!:jediduel:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, that's Diamond Dave, of Judy Chop fame.


----------

